# Good Mono Laser printer



## user28 (Dec 20, 2013)

Please suggest a good Mono Laser printer within a budget of 6.5K max.
My old HP 1018 printer died last week and now need to buy a good mono laser. HP is out of my list now as i never liked it.

I had shortlisted the following:
1) Canon LBP6018B
2) Brother HL-1111
3) Samsung ML-1866
4) Samsung ML-1676P
5) Samsung ML-2161

Though i am not sure about brother and samsung, prices seems attractive. 

Can anybody guide me please.

Thanks


----------



## icebags (Dec 21, 2013)

use coupon code "CC200" for 200 rs off on it. or use "ELXSALE" for 3% off, if that doesnt work.

Ricoh Aficio SP 100 Mono Laser Printer - Buy Online @ Rs.3496/- | Snapdeal.com

ricoh supports printer refiling, so its cheaper to maintain as well.


----------



## user28 (Dec 21, 2013)

icebags said:


> use coupon code "CC200" for 200 rs off on it. or use "ELXSALE" for 3% off, if that doesnt work.
> 
> Ricoh Aficio SP 100 Mono Laser Printer - Buy Online @ Rs.3496/- | Snapdeal.com
> 
> ricoh supports printer refiling, so its cheaper to maintain as well.



Price is very attaractive but this printer cannot handle legal size papers.


----------



## icebags (Dec 21, 2013)

not sure then. i heard canon 303 cartridges are easilily refillable and easy to maintain. "Canon Lasershot Mono Printer-LBP 2900" uses this cartridge.

our office has some old samsung printer, runs one refilled toner, rarely needs servicing and normally print quality is very much acceptable.

and i often see ricoh service cars are out in the roads here, they have good reputation for servicing as i heard.


----------



## user28 (Dec 21, 2013)

Canon LBP-2900 is also a good one but expensive and beyond my budget.
What about Brother HL-1111 ? The price is less than 5K and have all the basic features of a mono laser. Only thing i am not sure is about the service and spares availability. I had seen youtube videos about refilling the toner for this printer model though.

All i need is a mono laser with basic features which can handle Letter, A4 and Legal size papers.


----------



## icebags (Dec 21, 2013)

i think u will have to hop a few good shops and ask for brother feeds backs or search net a bit for that. they sell a lot of brothers, so, 
expecting them to be good.


----------



## user28 (Dec 21, 2013)

user28 said:


> Canon LBP-2900 is also a good one but expensive and beyond my budget.
> What about Brother HL-1111 ? The price is less than 5K and have all the basic features of a mono laser. Only thing i am not sure is about the service and spares availability. I had seen youtube videos about refilling the toner for this printer model though.
> 
> All i need is a mono laser with basic features which can handle Letter, A4 and Legal size papers.



Sorry my mistake... seems the toner for Brother HL-1111 cannot be refilled it seems.


----------



## icebags (Dec 22, 2013)

brother 2130 can be refilled and cartridge can be reset easily by setting gear positions:




seems its kinda same as hl-1111 : Refill HL 1111 TN1000 Brother Toner - YouTube

or better, by pressing buttons: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_75Bh60ulQ

but samsung ones come with some chip, which the refiller must reset to use the refilled cartridge again.

so, i think u should go for brother, if they suffice ur needs. but, before buying, compare between the two models and talk with ur refiller if they can do it.

and dont forget to less us know when u buy.


----------



## user28 (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply.

Finally I went in for the Brother HL-1111 printer and purchased it locally for Rs.4250/-
Printer looks good and sadly it comes only in greyish cream colour with top trays in thick grey color. Does not come in full body black. Not ugly looking but I prefer full black. 

Dimensions are slightly smaller than HP. The most attractive point is the toner refilling. It can be refilled locally for around 500 bucks. And the original toner costs only 1500 bucks    half of what the HP toner costs. Can handle Letter, A4 and legal size papers but not envelopes. (HP can even handle regular size envelopes). 

Print quality is very much acceptable for a home user and text looks sharp and clear. Comes with a power button and two indicator LEDs (Green and Amber) for status indicators on the front. Decent print speeds with 20 ppm.

Now the cons:
1) Power button is of Press and hold type to switch on or off
2) If there is no paper or there is a paper jam, the printer stops and the amber LED starts blinking. You need to put the paper or remove the jammed paper and again press and hold the power button to tell the printer that problem is cleared. Hp is much better than this. For HP simply clear the problem and then press OK button in the window. Seems Brother is light years behind HP.
3) Cannot print envelopes. Only Letter, A4 and Legal size papers
4) Power cable is non detachable and fixed. I wonder why.
5) Build quality is not at par with HP, but acceptable.
6) I had downloaded and installed the latest drivers from Brother website, but still the printer is shown as HL-1110 but not as HL-1111. Not sure why. But the printer works perfectly though.

Still I don't say this is a bad one, but there are some areas of improvement. If you do not print envelopes and only deal with the above mentioned paper sizes and on very tight maintenance budget, you can surely go for this for low maintenance costs. Printer cost and refilling cost are damn cheap. 

A notable point -- I had enquired around with 4 dealers who deals with HP, Canon, Ricoh and Brother printers and not a single dealer recommended Canon LBP6018B. Ricoh, though available, the basic mono laser cannot handle legal size paper. So did not go for it.

Thank you icebags for all your suggestions.


----------



## icebags (Jan 19, 2014)

congos for the purchase and thanks for the review. 

brother looks like a good choice, and u should try refilling urself once with guidance of those videos. its quite easy if u are ok with opening and joining stuff with screwdrivers etc, and cheaper too.

a cartridge should easily last 10k pages before the roller gets degraded, may be after that u will need to get a new one.


----------

